# Adventure Aquarium - New Jersey



## lvcrtrs

So I remembered to wear a darker shirt and stand back from the glass (as opposed to the zoo where it seems better to be on the glass). I'm so far behind on the weekend pics. I had gotten to these so far.
This is a nice family visit as this aquarium is not soooo big. They also have some well lit tanks for you to practice taking pictures. But...it is a little expensive. Buy your tickets at ACME. You'll save a few dollars. Pack a snack or at least your water bottles ($2.50 each there) and it's $10 to park. But they have like 3 touch tanks and a wonderful huge viewing tank that you can see from multiple sides.

1.







2.






3. Hated having his tail get cut off. But their moving and your trying to focus...







4.





5. Peek a boo shot






6. They pump air into some of the tanks. That's what all the white marks are.


----------



## dry3210

4 and 5 I like.  I'm trying to think if I've ever been to this aquarium or not.  What I would do to have a memory


----------



## lvcrtrs

You might remember if I say the Battleship New Jersey is a minute walk down the along the river (which the aquarium sits on). It used to be called the Camden Aquarium. I like 4 as well but think lobsters are very cool looking.


----------



## Dagwood56

Nice images. I really like 4, 5, & 6. :thumbup:  I haven't been there since 1992 when it was still the Camden Aquarium. We went across on the ferry from Penns Landing....which in thinking about it probably added even more to the cost.


----------

